# Requireing a G/O in Sask. for waterfowl



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

The Saskatchewan Outfitters Association (SOA) submitted a proposal last year asking Saskatchewan Environment to consider making it mandatory for non-residents to use the services of a licenced outfitter for the purposes of game bird hunting.

This is the answer from the Sask. SERM office......

Saskatchewan Environment has under taken an extensive review of this 
proposal and is now waiting for the final piece which is an economic 
analysis to this question. The question is being proposed as part of a 
survey being conducted as this email is being written. The results of this 
survey will be known this spring and the departments decision is expected to 
be conveyed to the SOA this spring.

I can reassure you that there will be no changes for the 2006 fall hunting 
season, so please plan your trip with that in mind. What the future holds 
after this fall has yet to be determined.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

They try to push that every year from what I'm told.

The more slob hunters dumping birds up there the closer to reality it'll come.


----------



## C BROWNDUCK (Oct 11, 2003)

i sure hope it never happens, we love going to sask. its amazing how many farmers will let you hunt up there but dont want to have anything to do with an outfitter. one of the best duck ponds we ever stumbled onto was owned by a farmer who wouldnt let outfitters hunt his land, and you could sure tell it, i bet 5 trucks drove by screaming, "were calling the warden on you"....hahhaha, turns out, the game warden was the farmers brother and he already had been notified that he had gave us permission...hahaha :lol:


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

The last time I was up there, 3 years ago the local conservation officer came out to check our take for the morning and was really quite suprised not to find one violation....he said it was becoming the norm to find at least one or two violations on every check.

If the COs have the opinion that the NRs are causing problems then I'd say it's only a matter of time before they get the guides and outfitters to supervise the visiting sportsmen. I hope it doesn't happen. I hope to return to Canada when my boys are out of college but if we have to pay hundreds of dollars to an outfitter that isn't necessary then I doubt I'd make the trip.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Sure hope they survey me.....If that comes about....I am most likely done hunting up there.


----------



## Squeeker (Apr 1, 2004)

It may not be good for NR hunters, but I think this could sure clean up aspects of the "grey" area for what is a guide and what is not in Saskatchewan...

There are plenty of farmers out there that do make $$$ out of hosting hunters, giving them access to their land, and showing them where the birds are. They certainly don't make the big bucks the way the actual guides do, but I at least would still call this a form of guiding.

With this law in place would put the squeeze on farmers to not carry on this way, since it would be illegal for the hunters to even be there without a legitimate guide. If a farmer is hosting hunters, and is NOT a legitimate guide, then the hunters AND the farmer are now breaking the law...Plain and simple.

As a Sask. hunter, I like this idea, but obviously understand how everyone else would not. I did go through a bad year last year with NRs, pretty much clashing heads with them on almost every hunt I was on. Hmm, the idea of almost never butting heads with an NR, even you folks in N. Dakota would be jealous of that one.

For the Sask. farmer though, I would think this would be a terrible thing. The little $$$ they were able to make in a grey area, now all goes to the outfitter. It does go against the idea of a "free wheeling market econonmy" by putting more money in the hands of fewer people, all through legislation. Obviously, local motels, restaurants, etc. would feel the pinch too...

Sask. farmers are in an extremely rough time as it is. Yes, there were large harvests last year, but it is all poor quality and they simply have too much of it. You can drive around the countryside and count the little mountains in the horizon. They are getting next to nothing for it and are having a difficult time getting rid of it.

Definitely mixed feelings on this one...As a hunter, all for it! As someone who pays enough tax as it is, knowing that hurting the tax paying base is bad for everyone, don't like it so much.

Definitely a LOT of economic considerations here...


----------



## SNOWSNBLUES (Oct 23, 2004)

If this happens I'm done up there. I'll just have to go on some other trips and keep the $$ I spend in the States.

I don't think this is so much about freelancers violating (not that that doesn't happen), but I believe this is the guides/outfitters wanting the exclusive rights to more of the profits that are made off the resource.(waterfowl) This isn't about anything but GREED. If this happens it's just another disturbing trend that will all but eliminate hunting for the average guy in the future IMO.

One other thing, in the years I've hunted up there the only violations I've seen commited have been by the outfitters and they're clients. :eyeroll:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Same here....the only problems I've seen is G/O not asking permission or going on land even after being told no.

If this happens I bet we would see an increase in non-res. hunters here in ND.


----------



## Powder (Sep 9, 2003)

The place that would see a large increase is Manitoba.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Those provinces up there play follow the leader....Alberta,Sask. and Manitoba would all probably do it.


----------



## jb (Feb 8, 2005)

I will never go back if they do it I don't know why but I don't like paying a guide it just makes me feel lazy. I hope they don't because I have made allot of friends up their


----------



## C BROWNDUCK (Oct 11, 2003)

i guess ive been fortunate enough not to have ever come across a nr causing problems, but i do think it would be ashamed for those who have made the trip up north and have made many friends, and those friends that look forward to you making the trip every year come to an end unless your willing to hire a guide!! i also feel for the business owners, hotels, gun shops and especially some of the resturants that really look forward to my brothers and i who have very healthy appetites coming to their town....lol :lol:


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

I have never been to your province,but would like to hunt with my relatives up there.Have any ideas to curb pressure,or tightening restritions on slob hunters been brought up?
Such as:
1.Putting a cap on non-canadian licenses sold
2.Eliminate,or reduce the number of birds that can be leagaly gifted (I see nothing wrong with giving a landowner a bird or two if they want it).
3.Put some teeth into existing laws!If you are found to be in violation,imediate suspension of your license,multi year or lifetime ban on hunting in the province,and very steep fines.
I am in no way trying to tell you how your country should be run.I would like to know if ideas such as these have been brought up.


----------



## Zekeland (Oct 6, 2005)

Manitoba would see an increase in NR's. Then the chain reaction would start all over. NR's getting caught, guides pushing for mandatory laws, yada, yada. It will be the average hunter who looses out! Where it was once affordable to head north, it will not be for most.

We are are behind the other 2 prairie provinces in NR numbers from what I have seen and heard from you guys.

Here is the story here, in the South, landowners allowing less and less freelancers(NR's) on their land, more land for guides. In the Central, local hunters can't find land w/o paying since guides have best areas sewn up.

Had the opportunity to hunt with new NR's this past year and I don't blame you for not coming up if your trip cost would double or triple.

On the other hand, there is no shortage of cash rich NR's that will always come up to hunt, regardless of price. There is no other alternative but to head north for best hunting opportunities. That is what you say when you come here!


----------

